# No handbook installed?



## jrick (Aug 31, 2009)

I went to look for the handbook in /usr/share/doc/ (on 8.0-BETA3) and the handbook directory is missing. If I remember correctly, when my other computer had 7.2-RELEASE on it the handbook directory was there. I also checked in /usr/src/share/doc/ and there is no handbook directory in there either.

Any idea why this would be missing, where is could be found, and how it can be installed?


----------



## caesius (Aug 31, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> I went to look for the handbook in /usr/share/doc/ (on 8.0-BETA3) and the handbook directory is missing. If I remember correctly, when my other computer had 7.2-RELEASE on it the handbook directory was there. I also checked in /usr/src/share/doc/ and there is no handbook directory in there either.
> 
> Any idea why this would be missing, where is could be found, and how it can be installed?



Not being smart, but since you're posting here, you have internet access, you could download the entire handbook for under a megabyte.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get it with cvsup, take a look at:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html

basically just make a minimalistic supfile like so:


```
*default host=cvsup9.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
doc-all
```

That's what I use. Save it to a directory of you choice (I have it in /etc), and run *cvsup -L 2 /path/to/supfile* as root.

I have that aliased to 'docup'... That should put it in /usr/doc.

You also might as well stick:

```
doc/bn_*
doc/da_*
doc/de_*
doc/el_*
doc/es_*
doc/fr_*
doc/hu_*
doc/it_*
doc/ja_*
doc/mn_*
doc/nl_*
doc/no_*
doc/pl_*
doc/pt_*
doc/ru_*
doc/sr_*
doc/tr_*
doc/zh_*
```
in /var/db/sup/refuse

That way you only get the English copy .


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

depends on how you you installed FreeBSD.
Handbook is on DVD and CD (don't remember which one)
also it's probably possible to install handbook from sources, but I've never done that


----------



## mousaka (Aug 31, 2009)

It's as well available in the ports: misc/freebsd-doc-all

mousaka


----------



## tangram (Aug 31, 2009)

Updating the Documentation Set


----------



## jrick (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, thanks for the replies.  I didn't realize that the handbook wasn't a part of src-all.


----------

